# depression insanely worse, what to do?



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

i was doing alright but i got sick over the weekend and my depression has been insane. I usually don't have any emotional numbness but these past few days have been torture and it feels like theres just this slow burning fire in my chest that just makes me feel so uncomfortably numb and hopeless. i'm feeling more emotions today but i just have no clue how to start getting help


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

watch comedy shows especially the king of queens

go for a walk and even better if you can exersice then do so

talk to friends

eat bananas

make yourself clear that you just have a bad phase and that it wont be forever

know you are not alone

-

these are the best things you can do for now beside of talking to a doctor or therapist.

I bet there are also some useful techniques one can do but I dont know them


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Psyborg said:


> watch comedy shows especially the king of queens


This is a bizarrely specific piece of advice, lol. What is especially therapeutic about "The King of Queens?" I mean, I am a huge fan of Leah Remini, I suppose.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Chip1021 said:


> This is a bizarrely specific piece of advice, lol. What is especially therapeutic about "The King of Queens?" I mean, I am a huge fan of Leah Remini, I suppose.


just trust me 

that show brought me through very rough days


----------

